# LG 42PX4RV plasma no enciende, tiene Standby, pero se protege



## durdi (Sep 20, 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Lo primero es agradecerles su acogida y presentarme. Mi nombre es Eduardo. Les escribo desde Málaga(España). Aunque mi profesion no es la de tecnico, me gusta arreglar todo aquello que cae en mis manos, asi que como pueden imaginar mis conociminetos en electronica, son basicos, aunque poco a poco voy aprendiendo.

Hace un par de meses cayó en mis manos un TV plasma LG 42PX4RV procedente de una familar que no iba a repararlo. El problema que presenta el TV es que no enciende. Ni se enciende la pantalla, ni el Led de StandBy, ni se escucha el Relé. La fuente es una SanKen 1H251WI. En el secundario no tiene voltaje. He sacado un par de diodos que en la placa me daban continuidad y compruebo que "fuera" estan con valores ok. He buscado en el Manual del TV, pero no incluye el esquema de la fuente. He medido el puente rectificador y los 2 electroliticos principales arrojando estos 330V. 

Ya he cambiado el IC STR-A6151 y los 5 condensadores que tiene alrdedor y efectivamente la fuente arranca. Ahora se enciende el LED de StandBy(rojo) pero al encender desde el mando, salta el relé, el LED se pone en verde y a los 2 segundos vuelve a sonar el relé y el LED de stanby vuelve a rojo. Si vuelvo a encender desde el mando el proceso del LED es el mismo, pero ahora ya no suena el relé.

He medido voltajes a la salida de la fuente, con todas las placas conectadas.

Los conectores de la imagen superior tienen 0V, excepto los 2 pines marcados que tiene 0.172V

El conecto marcado como P801 tiene los siguientes voltajes con el LED en rojo. Solo con conectar a la red.
AC-ON : 4.42V
RL-ON : 0.03V
STB : 4.95V
VS-ON : 0.03V
5VMONI : 0V
Pin1 : 0.03V

Si enciendo desde el mando o boton ON/OFF del TV, el LED pasa a verde y los voltajes son:
AC-ON : 4.3V
RL-ON : 4.45V y a los 4seg pasa a 0V
STB : 4.85V
VS-ON : 0V
5VMONI : 0V
Pin1 : 4.45V y a los 4seg pasa a 0V

A los 4 seg el LED se vuelve a rojo.


En el conector marcado en la imagen como P802, los voltajes son 0V en todos los pines.








Siguiendo con las comprobaciones, he sacado un regulador de voltaje KIA7805A (marcado en placa como z602). He probado a darle voltaje con una pila de 9V que media 8.83v (algo gastada) y a la salida me da 4.97v estables. Es esta medida correcta?, o deberian ser exactos los 5.0v?

Con el tester en diodo, poniendo (-) en la GND no da lectura en las patillas 1(in) y 3(out)
invirtiendo las puntas en las patillas 1 da 0.720 y en la 3 1.883 


Muchas gracias por todo ...


----------



## durdi (Sep 25, 2016)

He vuelto a probar el regulador, esta vez con una fuente estabilizada. Salida de la fuente 13.09v
En la prueba, la salida del regulador sigue siendo 4.97v


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 25, 2016)

Tendrías que probar la fuente sola (sin estar conectada a ninguna otra tarjeta) y ver si todos los voltajes de salida están bien (voltajes que van a la mainboard + los voltajes VA y VS que van a la Z-SUS e Y-SUS). Cuidado al hacer las mediciones, ya que el voltaje VS puede ser superior a los 200v, toma las precauciones necesarias para medir.

Si la fuente se protege, es probable que ocurra porque algún problema puedes tener en la tarjeta Y-SUS o Z-SUS. Por ello, lo primero que debes confirmar es si la fuente (sin estar conectada a las demás tarjetas) entrega todos sus voltajes bien.

Suerte.


----------



## durdi (Sep 25, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> Tendrías que probar la fuente sola (sin estar conectada a ninguna otra tarjeta) y ver si todos los voltajes de salida están bien (voltajes que van a la mainboard + los voltajes VA y VS que van a la Z-SUS e Y-SUS). Cuidado al hacer las mediciones, ya que el voltaje VS puede ser superior a los 200v, toma las precauciones necesarias para medir.
> 
> Si la fuente se protege, es probable que ocurra porque algún problema puedes tener en la tarjeta Y-SUS o Z-SUS. Por ello, lo primero que debes confirmar es si la fuente (sin estar conectada a las demás tarjetas) entrega todos sus voltajes bien.
> 
> Suerte.




Hola y gracias por responder.

Todas las pruebas indicadas mas arriba estan realizadas con la fuente sola. Sin conectar a ninguna otra tarjeta. 

Excepto en el conector donde esta marcado en la imagen como P801, el resto no dan voltaje. 
Aquellos conectores que tienen serigrafiado Vs, Vcc, Va, 19v, 6v no marcan nada.

Un saludo


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 25, 2016)

Basándome en lo que dices, entonces tienes la fuente stand-by operativa, así que olvidémonos de esa fuente por ahora.

Lo que tienes que habilitar ahora son los voltajes de VA y VS. Sin el voltaje VA no tendrás los voltajes que van a la mainboard. 

Con la fuente en tu banco de trabajo, y desconectada de todo lo demás harás lo siguiente: 

Sin estar enchufada a nada, mide la continuidad entre VA y GND; así como VS y GND. Si tienes algún corto ahí, tendrás que empezar a buscar transistores cortocircuitados en esas etapas.

¿La foto que subiste es referencial o es la tuya? Sería útil que subas más fotos, tanto del lado componentes como de pistas.


----------



## durdi (Sep 25, 2016)

Hola,

Las imagenes son de mi fuente. Adjunto 4 imagenes mas.

Entre Va (Conector P806) y GND no hay continuidad. Me da un valor de 6.33KΩ (6.33 en la escala de 20KΩ)


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 25, 2016)

¿Y entre VS y GND tienes continuidad?

Cuesta mucho encontrar los diagramas para estas fuentes. De no tenerlo, estarás trabajando a ciegas, pero sería útil medir los transistores y diodos en los disipadores y ver si alguno(s) están en corto o mediciones raras.


----------



## durdi (Sep 25, 2016)

Tampoco hay continuidad.

No he conseguido encontrar los esqumas de la fuente. Entre eso y que no soy profesional de este campo


Segun la segunda imagen, donde vemos el disipador mas largo hay 7 diodos. 

El segundo empezando por abajo, es un FMLG12, que me da una lectura "rara". 
En polaridad directa me da un valor normal de .520, mientras en polaridad inversa de 1.489

El central es un FME230A.
En polaridad directa me da un valor bajo de .180, mientras en polaridad inversa la lectura acaba saliendo de rango pero va subiendo la lectura poco a poco. Me da igual lectura en ambos diodos.

El resto me dan valores normales.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 25, 2016)

Es probable que sus mediciones raras se deban a que tienen resistencias en paralelo, pero deben estar operando bien.

En estos casos, resulta útil medir señales con osciloscopio y considerando eso, sumado a que no tienes la instrumentación necesaria (sería fundamental medir ESR en los condensadores, ya que al tratarse de un plasma hay que tener en cuenta el tiempo/años de uso que pueden haber afectado el filtraje), se va a complicar detectar la falla.

Considera que el voltaje VS hay que habilitarlo, y según recuerdo había que puentear VS-ON al voltaje stand-by (de 5v en tu caso). Usa una lámpara en serie ante las dudas. Debería enviar algo así como 200v.

Revisa este documento (desde la página 39 en adelante). Ahí sale cómo comprobar las tarjetas para tu modelo de TV.

Ojalá te sirva. Suerte.


----------



## durdi (Sep 27, 2016)

Gracias de nuevo.

Pues como no tenia y viendo que aquí y en futuras reparaciones me pueden hacer falta me he comprado un capacimetro y un medidor ESR. Asi que no me queda mas que esperar a que lleguen y ponerme manos a la obra.


----------



## durdi (Oct 9, 2016)

Siguiendo con las pruebas, me encuentro con 3 octoacopladores, cuyo voltaje de entrada es muy variable, mientras la fuente se encuentra en StandBy.
En el primero mido entre 91-93v en las patillas que se encuentran en el primario. Y las del secundario en una mide 4.9v estables y en la otra 3.9v tambien estables.
En el segundo mido entre 74-77v en las patillas que se encuentran en el primario. Y las del secundario en una mide 4.9v estables y en la otra 0v.
En el tercero mido entre 74-77v en las patillas que se encuentran en el primario. Y las del secundario en una mide 4.9v estables y en la otra 4.9v estables tambien.
En ambos casos es un PC123

Segun la foto siguiente, son los 3 que se ven en la parte central-inferior de la imagen:
Ver el archivo adjunto 148759


Gracias de nuevo


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 11, 2016)

No creo que tu problema sean los optoacopladores, pero no pierdes nada con reemplazarlos a modo de descartar. Son baratos y fácil de adquirir.

Prueba con resoldar algunos puntos que se vean en mal estado, sobre todo en los MOSFET de potencia.


----------

